# Ideas greatfully recieved



## spiderg (4 Dec 2011)

Hi Lads,
Long time since I've posted due to work, can't get any time to myself.
With winter on us I spend a bit of time at night tying fishing flies, not that I'm an angler, just enjoy the hobby.
I'm at a stage where I could do with a workbench to sit on the dining table. I've got a couple of pics to get some ideas, just trying to find out how I bring them from "My Pictures" into this post. Once I get them on, could I get some input from you experts.
I've now had to download sketchup 8, my laptop crashed and I lost all my stuff, so I'm now trying to work out how to use sketchup again. Your patience would be gratefully asked for. (hammer) 

Gerard


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Dec 2011)

I'm no expert on tying flies but I think that first one would be rather impractical. The third one looks like it would be very usable.

If you need a hand with SketchUp, I _can_ help you there. Drop me a PM and we'll get you going.


----------



## MickCheese (4 Dec 2011)

I like the look of the third one.

Start to practice your dovetails as there are a lot of drawers.

Probably quite heavy though so I wouldn't want to be humping it about too much.

Mick


----------



## spiderg (4 Dec 2011)

Thanks guys, that's the great thing about this forum, help is always available.
My thoughts were, as you both suggest, more of number three but with some modifications.
Weight is something I must consider, the idea is for it to me moved regularly. Some of the detail from number one could be implemented into three for storage whilst available in use. The lower drawers don't require to be so deep. Maybe one longer main drawer, with a small one at the end with a slot cut in the worksurface to drop waster material into for keep it claer whilst working. If you look at number three, the middle drawer in beneath a cut slot, this is the idea. As for the drawers, I had intended using finger joints, mainly because I'm less experienced at dovetails, and the drawers won't be carrying heavy stuff.
Dave R, thanks a pm is on it's way.


----------



## spiderg (4 Dec 2011)

:ho2 

Here's another with the drawer depth at the bottom.


----------



## Shultzy (10 Dec 2011)

I'm not a fly tie'er either but I would expect you don't want it to move around. A method of keeping it clamped to the table would be useful.


----------



## Halo Jones (20 Jan 2012)

I think the design by spiderg would be light enough to move about and looks nice to work on. My dads fly tying table is a huge thing on wheels with some small draws to hold all the thread then a few big draws to hold a large number of feathers. You could always make a small working table then have some storage boxes for the light, but space consuming feathers etc.

Forgot to mention. I do like the book stand in the first image you posted

H.


----------

